
Online AES Key/IV generator - spurlock
https://asecuritysite.com/encryption/keygen
======
pwg
Ugh.

No one who understands security would use this, because if they did it would
mean a third party would now have all their keys (which is quite the opposite
one wants when encrypting data).

~~~
spurlock
It's for educational purposes only. You are right - Nobody should use this for
hiding secrets! This is why I enjoy crypto done purely on the frontend,
preferably with JS and no leakage to third parties.

